

Ask HN: Viral potential of my startups trailer (joinbox.com)? - konradm

Hey there,<p>we are close to private beta release of joinbox, a sweet website that unites social actions, emails and online news. I have made a trailer which gets insight into the service: http://joinbox.com<p>We are now considering how we could promote it. Do you think, it has viral potential? If so, does it make any sense to give it a small spin with something like (chargeable) buzzfeed boost?
======
lux
Great idea and good looking too! Similar to <http://greplin.com>

The video is very well produced, but feels a tad long before it gets to your
sales pitch. Lots of facts before the pitch, which could be
consolidated/shortened. Not sure if that's enough to make it viral, but it's a
start to clarifying your pitch to site visitors at least :)

------
remthename
I don't think the average internet user has information overload. I don't and
I use the internet all the time.

Also, it seems like everyone has their own personal way of organizing and
handling their email. (labels, categories, archiving, skipping emails, etc).
It seems like your system would mess with that.

------
makeee
Looks like a very cool service, but I wouldn't spend too much time trying to
make the video go viral.. it's not going to happen.

Maybe try using <http://launchrock.com> for beta signups.. that in conjunction
with the video may boost signups.

------
tluyben2
Nice video, but I would add speech and make it shorter somewhat. Also; I enter
my mail and Go with (x) Beta tester on; nothing happens. No feedback,
nothing...

~~~
konradm
Thanks for the feedback. As to the registration: we don't like that and we
want to fix this. What do you use as a browser and operating system?

------
JonathanWCurd
I like the video and the service looks cool but I don't think it is the kind
of video that "goes viral".

------
mahipal
clickable: <http://joinbox.com>

